# Chilli's pups - first photos



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Here they are at last. Chilli is a bit camera shy and protective, but I'll get better ones tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

about time we got these pics  hehehe

mum is bautifull aint she...such lovely eyes 

as for the babys ...well, they are sweethearts...that bluemerle is a whoppa lol


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww there so cute !!!! makin me jelous lol come on Tarro weres my puppies


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats they look beautiful and the mum is gorgeous!

Surprised to see they are not in a whelping box.. do they have a box are they in a bed?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

They are gorgeous and so is Chilli! Well done Chilli.


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

She had a welping box but chose instead to kick TJ out of his large bed - I just had time to put fresh bedding down


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They are simply gorgeous!!!

Congratulations.

xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

They are all beautiful - how exciting for you! Tanja


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

The rate my pups wriggled they woulda been halfway ova the floor if they was in a normal bed lol...i had to build a whelping box


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww they're gorgeous aren't they lovely little pups


----------



## 1TINK1 (Nov 27, 2007)

They are gorgeous & so is the mum bless


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh they are so sweet, and Mum looks like the 'perfect' mum
Keep the piccys coming
love
sue
xx


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Gorgeous icckle ones!!! What flavours(sex)???
A merle too!! 

Emma x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats what beautiful pups...Jill


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Aww they're gorgeous


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks. The merle is a little girl, first one out and the biggest and pushiest. the others are also girls, except one little boy who is almost all black.


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

They're all just gorgeous, Mum too. 
Congratulations!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful. look nice chunky pups to, i like the merle,( i have 3 ,)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

mum is a georgous colour, such a pretty face...i like the merle too, are you keeping any of the pups?


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

```
mum is a georgous colour, such a pretty face...i like the merle too, are you keeping any of the pups?
```
Yes I intend to keep one of the girls, but tempting though that merle is, I'll wait and see which character I like best 

here they are today..


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awwww the lovley healthy looking babies


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous pups such cuties  congratulations


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww babies! What cute puppies.  x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

what a beautifull mum  her coat colour is stunning, really nice  the pups are so sweet  congrats


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi are you going to give update photos on the pups? They are beautiful!


----------

